# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Nervana Cloud, platform for deep learning, Intel Nervana, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Intel Nervana

----------


## Airicist

ncloud demo

Published on Mar 1, 2016




> Demo of the private beta version of the Nervana Cloud and a command line utility (ncloud) used to submit training jobs, list active jobs, show status of jobs and resources, deploy models, download parameters, and upload datasets

----------


## Airicist

Intel Nervana Artificial Intelligence 1/31/17

Published on Feb 6, 2017




> Presentation Details: 
> 
> Title: Hands-on Deep Learning Workshop
> 
> Abstract: 
> 
> Deep learning is unlocking tremendous economic value across various market sectors. Individual data scientists can draw from several open source frameworks and basic hardware resources during the very initial investigative phases but quickly require significant hardware and software resources to build and deploy production models. Intel Nervana has built a competitive deep learning platform to make it easy for data scientists to start from the iterative, investigatory phase and take models all the way to deployment. Nervana’s platform is designed for speed and scale, and serves as a catalyst for all types of organizations to benefit from the full potential of deep learning. Example of supported applications include but not limited to automotive speech interfaces, image search, language translation, agricultural robotics and genomics, financial document summarization, and finding anomalies in IoT data. In this talk, we will give an overview of Nervana’s DL platform and get some hands-on experience using this platform to train and execute deep learning models. 
> 
> Speaker: Will Constable
> ...

----------

